# Advice needed on buying a car from Italy & taking it back to the UK



## bigstevet

Hi All, 

I've stumbled upon your forum in my search for information & wonder if any of you kind people can help? :israel:

I've found a car in Italy that has caught my eye & i'm contemplating buying it & bringing it back to the UK with me. :car:

However i've been researching what is needed to do to purchase it in Italy & Export it to the UK & it seems a MISSION! :crazy:

Does anyone on here happen to know exactly what is involved?? I've read somewhere that no NON-RESIDENT of Italy can buy a car which seems a bit crazy to me?

I'd really appreciate if you could help becasue I'm not an Italian Speaker & trying to work my way through the Italian Websites through Google Translator is hard work! :ranger:


----------



## Arturo.c

bigstevet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've stumbled upon your forum in my search for information & wonder if any of you kind people can help? :israel:
> 
> I've found a car in Italy that has caught my eye & i'm contemplating buying it & bringing it back to the UK with me. :car:
> 
> However i've been researching what is needed to do to purchase it in Italy & Export it to the UK & it seems a MISSION! :crazy:
> 
> Does anyone on here happen to know exactly what is involved?? I've read somewhere that no NON-RESIDENT of Italy can buy a car which seems a bit crazy to me?
> 
> I'd really appreciate if you could help becasue I'm not an Italian Speaker & trying to work my way through the Italian Websites through Google Translator is hard work! :ranger:


Ok, here is the trick:

To register a car in Italy, you must be a resident of Italy. However, to buy a car in Italy for exporting it abroad, you don't need to be a resident.

If the owner of the car agrees to sell the car to you regardless of the fact that you are a non-resident, he can go with you to a "notaio" and get a notarized bill of sale which will allow you to be the owner of the car, and allow him to de-register the car. But you will either have him remove the license plates from the car (and then you will have to ship it to the UK by truck or other ways) or get him to trust you enough to let you drive the car all the way to the UK and then mail him the plates and original registration documents once you got your registration from the DVLA.

Good luck with that...


----------



## ozyguy

Arturo.c said:


> Ok, here is the trick:
> 
> To register a car in Italy, you must be a resident of Italy. However, to buy a car in Italy for exporting it abroad, you don't need to be a resident.
> 
> If the owner of the car agrees to sell the car to you regardless of the fact that you are a non-resident, he can go with you to a "notaio" and get a notarized bill of sale which will allow you to be the owner of the car, and allow him to de-register the car. But you will either have him remove the license plates from the car (and then you will have to ship it to the UK by truck or other ways) or get him to trust you enough to let you drive the car all the way to the UK and then mail him the plates and original registration documents once you got your registration from the DVLA.
> 
> Good luck with that...


Hello 'Arturo.c', 
I am in a similar situation to 'bigstevet', only I would like to export an Italian second hand car back to Australia. If what you say is correct, all is good. Are you able to provide a link/s to the appropriate office/s to verify? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arturo.c

ozyguy said:


> Hello 'Arturo.c',
> I am in a similar situation to 'bigstevet', only I would like to export an Italian second hand car back to Australia. If what you say is correct, all is good. Are you able to provide a link/s to the appropriate office/s to verify? Thanks in advance.


Exporting a car to Australia should be easier, because you could tell the owner that you don't need the car registered (with its plates on), so once you agree on the sale price you could first get him to drive the car to the parking lot of your shipping agent or company, and then remove the plates and have the car de-registered.

Therefore you could draft a "bill of sale" in duplicate, sign both copies, and exchange them, and get from him the "certificato di cancellazione", which is the document that certifies that the car has been de-registered from the Italian MOT records. That would help with the customs office as well.

You should also ask him for a photocopy of the "carta di circolazione", which is the document that contains all the technical data of the vehicle, and could be useful as a memo to fill up the application for registering the car once it gets down under.

If I am not wrong, Australia doesn't allow vehicles with left-hand drive to circulate on public roads, so be sure that the car you are buying has the steering wheel on the right side.


----------



## oldjerry

Arturo.c said:


> Ok, here is the trick:
> 
> To register a car in Italy, you must be a resident of Italy. However, to buy a car in Italy for exporting it abroad, you don't need to be a resident.
> 
> If the owner of the car agrees to sell the car to you regardless of the fact that you are a non-resident, he can go with you to a "notaio" and get a notarized bill of sale which will allow you to be the owner of the car, and allow him to de-register the car. But you will either have him remove the license plates from the car (and then you will have to ship it to the UK by truck or other ways) or get him to trust you enough to let you drive the car all the way to the UK and then mail him the plates and original registration documents once you got your registration from the DVLA.
> 
> Good luck with that...


Hire a truck for 3 days stick it on the back (large van will do if it's a fiat 500) do the legal stuff,and bring it back!


----------



## 1arko23

*Export from Italy to Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Hello 

I am in a similar situation and need a little help. 

I have found a car here in Italy that I would like to buy and drive back to Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is a used or second hand car and I am also registered here in Sicily and have an address so I can purchase the car legally. 

What is the process I will have to do as I understand that I will also need to do passaggio di proprietà to transfer the car over to me. 

Are there temporary plates I can get for 2 weeks, is there temporary insurance etc.

Any information will help as I am new to this Country and dont understand the laws.

Thank you


----------



## Arturo.c

1arko23 said:


> What is the process I will have to do as I understand that I will also need to do passaggio di proprietà to transfer the car over to me.
> 
> Are there temporary plates I can get for 2 weeks, is there temporary insurance etc.
> 
> Any information will help as I am new to this Country and dont understand the laws.
> 
> Thank you


First, not only you will have to do the "passaggio di proprietà", but you will also have to wait until the "agenzia" that processed the purchase will give you the vehicle's registration papers with your name on them.

You can request temporary insurance to any insurance company in Italy who sells it (not all of them do), and once you've got your papers and your insurance in order, simply start the car and drive it to your country with its original plates still on (they are YOUR plates now).

Once you get to your home country and clear the customs (you should declare at the border that you're importing the car for good, and pay the relevant taxes) start the process to register your car there (you can drive an imported car with foreign plates in Italy for up to 6 months, I don't know about the same regulations in Bosnia-Herzegovina), and when you get the Bosnian plates, just remove the Italian plates and take them back to Italy together with the Italian registration papers and the customs receipt, bring everything to the same "agenzia" where you processed the car purchase, and ask for a "radiazione per esportazione" in order to have the Italian registration cancelled, otherwise you will be charged with the yearly Road Tax regardless of the fact that the car is not in Italy anymore.


----------



## 1arko23

*Export from Italy to Bosnia and Herzegovina*



Arturo.c said:


> First, not only you will have to do the "passaggio di proprietà", but you will also have to wait until the "agenzia" that processed the purchase will give you the vehicle's registration papers with your name on them.
> 
> You can request temporary insurance to any insurance company in Italy who sells it (not all of them do), and once you've got your papers and your insurance in order, simply start the car and drive it to your country with its original plates still on (they are YOUR plates now).
> 
> Once you get to your home country and clear the customs (you should declare at the border that you're importing the car for good, and pay the relevant taxes) start the process to register your car there (you can drive an imported car with foreign plates in Italy for up to 6 months, I don't know about the same regulations in Bosnia-Herzegovina), and when you get the Bosnian plates, just remove the Italian plates and take them back to Italy together with the Italian registration papers and the customs receipt, bring everything to the same "agenzia" where you processed the car purchase, and ask for a "radiazione per esportazione" in order to have the Italian registration cancelled, otherwise you will be charged with the yearly Road Tax regardless of the fact that the car is not in Italy anymore.


Does it make a difference if Im purchasing from a private seller here in Italy?

I plan to use the car until the end of my vacation and than I plan to sell it, so is there a way to "radiazione per esportazione" without traveling back to Italy and cancelling the plates?

Thanks a lot for answering my post....


----------



## Zouzz

Arturo.c said:


> Ok, here is the trick:
> 
> To register a car in Italy, you must be a resident of Italy. However, to buy a car in Italy for exporting it abroad, you don't need to be a resident.
> 
> If the owner of the car agrees to sell the car to you regardless of the fact that you are a non-resident, he can go with you to a "notaio" and get a notarized bill of sale which will allow you to be the owner of the car, and allow him to de-register the car. But you will either have him remove the license plates from the car (and then you will have to ship it to the UK by truck or other ways) or get him to trust you enough to let you drive the car all the way to the UK and then mail him the plates and original registration documents once you got your registration from the DVLA.
> 
> Good luck with that...


I am in the same situation, wanting to buy a car I found in Italy and drive it back to the UK. I'm kind of cautious when parting with money, so I wanted to know if there are any ways I can check if the car has been stolen, in an accident, etc? 

Also do you know of any company who can deal with all the paper works and checks?

Thanks


----------



## Arturo.c

Zouzz said:


> I'm kind of cautious when parting with money, so I wanted to know if there are any ways I can check if the car has been stolen, in an accident, etc?


To check whether the car is stolen, you don't need to dig deep. The Italian Ministry of Interior (who coordinates the work of several law enforcement bodies) has set up a website that allows you to check whether a plate number or a chassis number belongs to a stolen vehicle.

To check whether a car has been in an accident is harder, as there is no "carfax"-like database in Italy. The best way to find out is to have a trusted mechanic to get a close look at the car inside and outside.

For help with the paperwork, you can go to anyone of the thousands of _"Agenzia pratiche auto"_. Those are agencies who help - for a fee - people buying and selling used cars to deal with the intricacies of the Italian red tape.


----------



## Zouzz

Thanks a lot Arturo, your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Jamison367

*Camper from Italy to UK*

I have a similar problem. I have a camper that I bought in Italy and I have just moved back to the UK. I am in the process of registering it and someone told me that I will have to insure it on a chassis number for 2 months ($380), do an MOT and tax it £(100) and then they will more than likely ask to have it checked over to gain a certificate of conformity (£380). 

I am an Italian resident. What is involved in keeping it registered in Italy and driving in the UK on a permanent basis?

Anyone in a similar situation?


----------



## BBCWatcher

Jamison367 said:


> I am an Italian resident. What is involved in keeping it registered in Italy and driving in the UK on a permanent basis?


It's tough to reconcile these sentences you posted. If you're in Italy, who's going to be driving this vehicle in the U.K. permanently?


----------



## Arturo.c

Jamison367 said:


> I have a similar problem. I have a camper that I bought in Italy and I have just moved back to the UK. I am in the process of registering it and someone told me that I will have to insure it on a chassis number for 2 months ($380), do an MOT and tax it £(100) and then they will more than likely ask to have it checked over to gain a certificate of conformity (£380).
> 
> I am an Italian resident. What is involved in keeping it registered in Italy and driving in the UK on a permanent basis?


According to the "gov.uk" website, any vehicle brought in the UK from abroad can be used for up to 6 months in a 12-month period (1 single visit, or several shorter visits adding up to a 6-month period), as long as it is registered and taxed in its home country.

If the vehicle is stopped by the police and the driver/keeper fails to provide proof that it has been in the UK for less that 6 months, it could be impounded and later confiscated if the owner fails to pay for the involved penalties and either export it or register it in the UK.

I don't get the "2 months chassis number insurance" rule. I have registered a couple of imported vehicles in the UK so far, and all I had to get was a "cover note" from the insurer with the chassis no., which would be enough for the DVLA to get it registered (together with the V55/5 form, the NOVA form from the HMRC, the road tax payment receipt and the MOT check certificate). If your camper is a left-hand drive, you may also need a certificate of Mutual Recognition.

As for being an Italian resident, if you move away from Italy you will eventually have your "residenza" cancelled as soon as the Comune and other public bodies start getting their mail sent to you returned to the sender, or someone rents or buys your place and notifies the authorities that you don't live there anymore.


----------



## Jamison367

Thanks for the advice. I am getting a lot of conflicting reports so that was really useful. 

You mentioned that you got a cover note from the insurer with the chassis number. My insurance has expired in Italy. Did you get a cover note from a UK insurance company or something from the country you imported from?


----------



## Arturo.c

Jamison367 said:


> You mentioned that you got a cover note from the insurer with the chassis number. My insurance has expired in Italy. Did you get a cover note from a UK insurance company or something from the country you imported from?


For registering the car in the UK, the cover note has to be from an insurer incorporated in the UK or in one of the British Overseas Territories (mine had its corporate HQ in Gibraltar).

In the "car registration number" field, the note bears the words: "CHA55IS".


----------



## MrMad

*...*

>Hello
I have a relevantproblem.. I found a car in Italy went there and bought it... The problemis that i had to buy it on my cousins name because i was not a resident there as she was.... Now i want to import this car in Greece on my name.Ho is this possible??

Thank you in advance...


----------



## Arturo.c

MrMad said:


> I found a car in Italy went there and bought it... The problemis that i had to buy it on my cousins name because i was not a resident there as she was.... Now i want to import this car in Greece on my name. Ho is this possible??


Easy: invite your cousin (and her husband / boyfriend / fiance, etc.) to spend a vacation in Greece, on condition that she drives the car over there, signs the ownership rights to you and takes a plane home bringing the plates and registration papers with her. You should be able to register the car in Greece with the signed deed and certified copies of the registration papers.


----------



## legolas

Hello, I guess I'd better post here than create a new topic.
I'm going to buy a car in Italy and take it back to Finland. Now the question is how to get it back since I'm not a resident in Italy. Afaik the only cheap option is to persuade the seller to let me drive with his licence plates and then ship them back to him?
Is there any way to get temporary licence plates valid across EU (given that I know the exact route I'll be driving along).
Getting the car to Finland by truck costs over 1400 eur, so that's not an option for me.
I'd be grateful for any info and advice.


----------



## pudd 2

legolas said:


> Hello, I guess I'd better post here than create a new topic.
> I'm going to buy a car in Italy and take it back to Finland. Now the question is how to get it back since I'm not a resident in Italy. Afaik the only cheap option is to persuade the seller to let me drive with his licence plates and then ship them back to him?
> Is there any way to get temporary licence plates valid across EU (given that I know the exact route I'll be driving along).
> Getting the car to Finland by truck costs over 1400 eur, so that's not an option for me.
> I'd be grateful for any info and advice.


i think you are going to fall at the first hurdell . if you are not a resident in ital you cant buy a car , as far as i know


----------



## legolas

pudd 2 said:


> i think you are going to fall at the first hurdell . if you are not a resident in ital you cant buy a car , as far as i know


Afaik non-residents can buy cars for export, that's what I've found so far, so that's not a problem (and second post in this topic also states so), my main concern is where and how can I get temporary licence plates to drive across EU.


----------



## Arturo.c

pudd 2 said:


> i think you are going to fall at the first hurdell . if you are not a resident in ital you cant buy a car , as far as i know


Well, not really...

There is a little known provision in the Italian Traffic Code (article 99 CdS) which regulates the procedure to export an used vehicle previously registered in Italy to another country by issuing a "temporary registration document" (aka _"foglio di via"_) and temporary license plates valid only for driving the vehicle from Italy to its destination country.

In order to obtain these, the foreign buyer should either get the following paperwork to the local "Ufficio Provinciale Motorizzazione Civile" (click here to find the nearest one), either by himself or with the help of a _"Studio di Consulenza Automobilistica"_, which is an agency that will take care of the whole process (obviously for a fee).

1. A DTT2119 form, duly filled in by the buyer/driver;
2. Receipt for payment of € 9.00 on postal account no. 9001;
3. Receipt for payment of € 16.00 on postal account no. 4028;
4. Title of car (_"certificato di proprietà"_), showing that the previous plates were "cancelled for export";
5. Authorization to export the vehicle, filled in and signed by the seller;
6. Copy of the ID document of the seller;
7. Application for issuing temporary license plates, filled in and signed by the foreign buyer/driver;
8. Copy of the ID document of the buyer/driver;
9. Copy of the vehicle logbook (_"carta di circolazione"_) showing the car's current roadworthiness inspection is still valid.

Given the fact that the forms are in Italian and very cumbersome to read, it is advisable to enlist the help of an "Agenzia pratiche auto". It is going to cost some money, but it's better than queuing for hours at a window and have your application rejected because of a trivial error or a missing receipt...


----------



## legolas

Arturo.c said:


> Well, not really...
> 
> There is a little known provision in the Italian Traffic Code (article 99 CdS) which regulates the procedure to export an used vehicle previously registered in Italy to another country by issuing a "temporary registration document" (aka _"foglio di via"_) and temporary license plates valid only for driving the vehicle from Italy to its destination country.
> 
> In order to obtain these, the foreign buyer should either get the following paperwork to the local "Ufficio Provinciale Motorizzazione Civile" either by himself or with the help of a _"Studio di Consulenza Automobilistica"_, which is an agency that will take care of the whole process (obviously for a fee).
> 
> 1. A DTT2119 form, duly filled in by the buyer/driver;
> 2. Receipt for payment of € 9.00 on postal account no. 9001;
> 3. Receipt for payment of € 16.00 on postal account no. 4028;
> 4. Title of car (_"certificato di proprietà"_), showing that the previous plates were "cancelled for export";
> 5. Authorization to export the vehicle, filled in and signed by the seller;
> 6. Copy of the ID document of the seller;
> 7. Application for issuing temporary license plates, filled in and signed by the foreign buyer/driver;
> 8. Copy of the ID document of the buyer/driver;
> 9. Copy of the vehicle logbook (_"carta di circolazione"_) showing the car's current roadworthiness inspection is still valid.
> 
> Given the fact that the forms are in Italian and very cumbersome to read, it is advisable to enlist the help of an "Agenzia pratiche auto". It is going to cost some money, but it's better than queuing for hours at a window and have your application rejected because of a trivial error or a missing receipt...


Thank a lot for the info! Do you by any chance know whether it's mandatory to take temporary insurance in Italy or can I bring one from Finland?


----------



## aleixel

legolas said:


> Thank a lot for the info! Do you by any chance know whether it's mandatory to take temporary insurance in Italy or can I bring one from Finland?


I think you just need any suitable insurance in EU on the car, regardless of the country. Be sure that will cover you in case of accident in Italy.


----------



## legolas

aleixel said:


> I think you just need any suitable insurance in EU on the car, regardless of the country. Be sure that will cover you in case of accident in Italy.


I hope so too. I've already called my insurance company in Finland and they can issue a green card for my case, so that's not a problem. What bothers me is that it might turn out that for some weird reason (e.g. some law) it could be necessary to have Italian insurance in my case, so if anyone has any idea supported by some document that would be just awesome


----------



## Arturo.c

legolas said:


> What bothers me is that it might turn out that for some weird reason (e.g. some law) it could be necessary to have Italian insurance in my case, so if anyone has any idea supported by some document that would be just awesome


Then you should ask any local insurance agency for a temporary car insurance policy (_polizza RC auto temporanea_), which is an insurance policy valid only 5 days designed for mechanics and car dealers who need to drive an uninsured car from point A to point B without having to take a (very expensive) regular insurance policy.


----------



## Carolim

legolas said:


> Hello, I guess I'd better post here than create a new topic.
> I'm going to buy a car in Italy and take it back to Finland. Now the question is how to get it back since I'm not a resident in Italy. Afaik the only cheap option is to persuade the seller to let me drive with his licence plates and then ship them back to him?
> Is there any way to get temporary licence plates valid across EU (given that I know the exact route I'll be driving along).
> Getting the car to Finland by truck costs over 1400 eur, so that's not an option for me.
> I'd be grateful for any info and advice.


Hello!

Hello!Did You succeeded to buy car from Italy and export it to Finland ?

Regards
Andri P


----------



## legolas

Carolim said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hello!Did You succeeded to buy car from Italy and export it to Finland ?
> 
> Regards
> Andri P


Hi, yes, I did. If you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## Carolim

legolas said:


> Hi, yes, I did. If you have any questions, feel free to ask


Hi, Thank You for fast reply and yes I have few questions. I have lot of experience in Germany, but zero in Italy . I want to go and buy as private person and from private person. Can you please describe shortly step-by-step action plan. Did You bought transit plates and drive back or did You use truck for transport?

Thank You!
Andri


----------



## legolas

Carolim said:


> Hi, Thank You for fast reply and yes I have few questions. I have lot of experience in Germany, but zero in Italy . I want to go and buy as private person and from private person. Can you please describe shortly step-by-step action plan. Did You bought transit plates and drive back or did You use truck for transport?


I went with export plate and driving myself.

Process goes as follows:

1. Get insurance from your local insurance agency (they should be able to insure the car by tech specs + VIN) - green card. You DON'T have to get an Italian insurance (as Italians tried to persuade me initially).

1a. Important: print out in clear big font your full name, home address, ID document number and car details (later you'll see why).

2. Go to Italy, check the car, blah-blah

3. Go with the seller to the bank (seller should make an appointment at his bank beforehand) and make the payment there. As a result you should have a receipt from the bank, that you've made a payment to the seller for a car and indicate the car specs there. Also you sign the sales contract in the bank (you can draw a contract together with the seller, just use common sense). You'll need to witnesses to seal the deal.
Note, that if you pay in cash over 10 000 eur you've got to register at the police - I don't know how. Alternative option: go to Austria and make a payment there (that's what I did, because the seller lived just 15 km from the border)

4. Together with seller go to nearest main office of auto agenzia (you can use also a smaller branch, but then there's a good chance you'll have to wait for one extra day, because they need to send documents to main office and back). Things you take in:
- yourself and seller with ID documents
- both car licence plates (so seller has to prepare to toos for taking them off)
- bill of sale and sales contract
- car's "carta di circolazione" and "certificato di proprieta".
At agencia basically seller has to do the talk: he should say that he wants to sell a car and point out that you are going to export it to... Estonia, I suppose. It would be good if seller contacts the agency beforehand and finds out if anything has changed in rules etc, since I've done this in 09.2015
Now the magic happens: car is deregistered from seller and taken off Italian roads (licence plates are taken) and registered for export under your name. When you're asked to give your personal info and car info give the paper from point 1a. The thing with me was that they've managed to make 4 mistakes in my info, so be very careful and ask to cross-check everything before they print out the owner change form, because at least in my case they said they can't correct and re-print it and made all corrections with pan and put an extra stamp. Correct VIN is crucial. Procedure costed in 09.2015 81,50 eur.
Things you leave the agency with:
- one cardboard temporary car licence plate (check that number matches to the one indicated in owner change form)
- car's updated "carta di circolazione" and "certificato di proprieta"
- owner change form (tt 2119)
- receipt for paying the agency services

5. That's it. Attach the licence plate at the rear window inside (since it's not waterproof) and given that you've got the green card, you should be good to go.

I only got stopped two times by the police: at the Latvian border - went fine and at the Estonian border: there policeman said that I ought to have "normal" export licence plates but refused to answer what is "normal". I've also asked where can I get them, he said "In Italy". When I mentioned him for the second time, that "cardboard is what you get in Italy and that's official and normal", he just said "I'll let you go for this time, but next time get normal licence plates" and walked away, ignoring my other questions. Quite weird, so be ready for that. Documents I showed both times: passport, 'carta di circulazione', 'certificato di proprieta' and TT 2119 form.

Good luck and ask if you've got more questions.


----------



## Carolim

Thank You for this detailed description.  I´m planning to come back by road to Estonia, but in my case car is located in south Italy. I have heard many story´s about those cardboard plates.  Did you come thru Germany or directly thru Austria, Poland, Baltics ... ? Is there any other fees to pay or just 81,5 EUR in Office of auto agenzia ? Did you bought from private person and did You bought as private person? As I understand You did sales contract in Bank and bank was also as witness of sale ? Where did You get sales contract blank? I heard rumor, that sales contract have to be done in notary. Do You know something about it ?

Thank You!
Best Regards
Andri


----------



## legolas

Carolim said:


> Did you come thru Germany or directly thru Austria, Poland, Baltics ... ?


Austria, Czech Republic, Poland, Baltics.


Carolim said:


> Is there any other fees to pay or just 81,5 EUR in Office of auto agenzia ?


No, that was all I had to pay.


Carolim said:


> Did you bought from private person and did You bought as private person?


Private to private.


Carolim said:


> As I understand You did sales contract in Bank and bank was also as witness of sale? Where did You get sales contract blank? I heard rumor, that sales contract have to be done in notary. Do You know something about it ?


There's no blank for that contract I'm aware of, so it was just made up in a form that satisfied both me and seller. Main point being that it should be signed in the bank. I've also heard rumours about 'notario', but we managed without him, just with the bank rep. See my contract in attachment.

However, I should say that buying from south Italy afaik might be quite risky. So be cautious and careful there.


----------



## Carolim

Hi again,

I just find out that Estonian insurance companys can´t do insurance to foreign cars. What insurance company You used ?

Thank You!


----------



## legolas

Carolim said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I just find out that Estonian insurance companys can´t do insurance to foreign cars. What insurance company You used ?
> 
> Thank You!


Pohjola. But make sure, that insurance agent understands that car isn't "foreign" but imported, because technically the car won't "belong" to Italy anymore, but would be registered under your name for export. At least Finns didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## Marshallw11

Hello,

First of all, thank you to everybody who has supplied information in this thread! I am a Canadian Citizen and I am travelling to Italy to purchase 2 of the old Land Rover Defenders. The process seems relatively straight forward to get the export plates, but I am wondering if anybody has any experience getting temporary insurance in Italy (as Canadian companies won't cover me over there) without being an Italian citizen or resident. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated! Especially if you know the name/location/contact details of a company that provides temporary insurance.

Thanks again,

Marshall


----------



## pudd 2

Marshallw11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, thank you to everybody who has supplied information in this thread! I am a Canadian Citizen and I am travelling to Italy to purchase 2 of the old Land Rover Defenders. The process seems relatively straight forward to get the export plates, but I am wondering if anybody has any experience getting temporary insurance in Italy (as Canadian companies won't cover me over there) without being an Italian citizen or resident. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated! Especially if you know the name/location/contact details of a company that provides temporary insurance.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Marshall


 hi i can help you no probs i have a freind who sorts this out 
by the way nearly every one who left my village went to Otowa we bought our house from some body who lives there , my village is called Pretoro its in abruzzo oh that should be people who left my village to start a new life in canada


----------



## Marshallw11

pudd 2 said:


> Marshallw11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> First of all, thank you to everybody who has supplied information in this thread! I am a Canadian Citizen and I am travelling to Italy to purchase 2 of the old Land Rover Defenders. The process seems relatively straight forward to get the export plates, but I am wondering if anybody has any experience getting temporary insurance in Italy (as Canadian companies won't cover me over there) without being an Italian citizen or resident. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated! Especially if you know the name/location/contact details of a company that provides temporary insurance.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Marshall
> 
> 
> 
> hi i can help you no probs i have a freind who sorts this out
> by the way nearly every one who left my village went to Otowa we bought our house from some body who lives there , my village is called Pretoro its in abruzzo oh that should be people who left my village to start a new life in canada
Click to expand...

I live in Ottawa as well actually! Could you send me a message on here? It doesn't seem to allow me to send you a message.


----------



## pudd 2

Marshallw11 said:


> I live in Ottawa as well actually! Could you send me a message on here? It doesn't seem to allow me to send you a message.


i will try


----------



## ElizCW

Marshallw11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, thank you to everybody who has supplied information in this thread! I am a Canadian Citizen and I am travelling to Italy to purchase 2 of the old Land Rover Defenders. The process seems relatively straight forward to get the export plates, but I am wondering if anybody has any experience getting temporary insurance in Italy (as Canadian companies won't cover me over there) without being an Italian citizen or resident. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated! Especially if you know the name/location/contact details of a company that provides temporary insurance.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Marshall


Hi Marshall!

Did you manage to find a company that would cover you? I am a UK resident, and I can't find a UK company that can insure me. It seems like a bit of a catch 22 as the UK won't insure me for a car not registered in the UK, and Italy won't insure me as I'm not an Italian resident!

Your help would be greatly appreciated if you have managed to solve what seems like an unsolvable problem!

Thanks,
Eliz


----------



## ElizCW

legolas said:


> Pohjola. But make sure, that insurance agent understands that car isn't "foreign" but imported, because technically the car won't "belong" to Italy anymore, but would be registered under your name for export. At least Finns didn't have any problems with it.


Hi!

I am having massive problems finding a UK company that will insure a non-UK registered car (which it technically is on the export plates??), or an Italian company that will insure non-Italian residents. What exactly did you describe to the Finnish company that insured you? Did you say that they were Italian registered plates?

Thanks for your help!

Eliz


----------



## legolas

ElizCW said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am having massive problems finding a UK company that will insure a non-UK registered car (which it technically is on the export plates??), or an Italian company that will insure non-Italian residents. What exactly did you describe to the Finnish company that insured you? Did you say that they were Italian registered plates?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Eliz


Hi, sorry for a bit late answer, I guess, I've turned the notifications off for some reason...
Anyways, I just described them the situation i.e. I'm bringing the car from Italy to Finland and I need to insure it while I'm doing that and I can't give the licence plate number (since it's going to run on export plates which number was yet unknown). It was enough for me to provide technical data on the car to the insurance company (comprehensive list: VIN, make, model, year, engine volume and power, curb weight) to get it insured.


----------



## Marshallw11

My cars are loaded and on their way back to Canada. Unfortunately the Italian companies I had found before hand all failed me once I arrived. I ended up going with a company out of Germany I believe:
http://www.knopftours.com/Web-Site/Green Card.html
They were able to provide me the insurance within 2 days. Only catch is the insurance is not valid in the country where the car is purchased, so I had to get my cars towed to the Austrian border before beggining the drive to England.
Other than that catch, the insurance checked out at a German Police stop (just the printed copy, not even the original) and I had no problems at the UK border, but they did not ask for insurance.
Be careful with the export plates though, it can take 4 days to who knows how long to get them done in Italy. The whole process is a little bit crazy. We went to 5 different offices before we were through with the paperwork.


----------



## legolas

Marshallw11 said:


> Be careful with the export plates though, it can take 4 days to who knows how long to get them done in Italy. The whole process is a little bit crazy. We went to 5 different offices before we were through with the paperwork.


Wow, that's a lot. What kind of plates did you get? Was it just one cardboard valid for 5 days?


----------



## Marshallw11

legolas said:


> Marshallw11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful with the export plates though, it can take 4 days to who knows how long to get them done in Italy. The whole process is a little bit crazy. We went to 5 different offices before we were through with the paperwork.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a lot. What kind of plates did you get? Was it just one cardboard valid for 5 days?
Click to expand...


Yes we got 2 little paper/cardboard plates that were valid for 5 days. Only valid for the trip from Italy to the port in Southampton, or wherever you'd set your final destination as. The whole process is a little crazy, you may have to go to a notary (doganali in Italian I believe) before you go to the Service centre for the export plates and documentation


----------



## legolas

Well, as I mentioned, going to notary is an option, not a necessity (as long as deal is made official).
So in you case you actually had a limitation on the route or only destination point (narrowed down to port, rather than country)?


----------



## jack.pe

I've just been informed by the Agenzie Auto that it is now very hard to get the Radiazione per Esporto, i.e the Export licence as the Italian Govenrment now demands proof that the car is already abroad before granting it. This also means it is basically impossible to get the temporary export plates. 

Anyone come across this issue? it has apparently been implemented because I think people were pretending to have exported cars in order not to avoid one of the taxes.

It would seem my only option is to now try and convince the selller to let me keep the plates till ive registered the car in the UK..?


----------



## Arturo.c

:juggle:


jack.pe said:


> I've just been informed by the Agenzie Auto that it is now very hard to get the Radiazione per Esporto, i.e the Export licence as the Italian Govenrment now demands proof that the car is already abroad before granting it. This also means it is basically impossible to get the temporary export plates.


If I were you, I won't believe everything that somebody at an Agenzia Pratiche Auto says. They exist to make money out of sparing the hassle for the average motorist to deal with the Italian equivalent of the DVLA and its labyrinthine regulations and impossible opening hours (usually 9:30am to 12:45pm).

Therefore they prefer to deal with common and straightforward procedures which grant them more profit with less work (such as registering car ownership changes and renewing driving licenses), rather than take up less common tasks such as temporary registrations and plates for cars to be exported.

That could be the reason behind the story. As far as I know, article 99 of the Italian traffic code has neither been abolished nor amended in any way, and if the officer in charge at the local "Motorizzazione" demanded proof that the car had been already exported before granting the temporary plate and registration (basically defying the whole purpose of applying for them), he could - in my view - be held liable in court for refusing service.

I have found on-line a directive issued by the city of Torino (Italy's "motor city") to its traffic police officers, detailing the offense committed by anybody trying to export de-registered cars from Italy using German temporary plates, stressing the fact that the only correct procedure to do so is to follow article 99 of CdS.


----------



## jack.pe

Dear Arturo,

First thanks so much for all your help, the info on this thread is by far the most useful resource on the net!

you might well be right but I've asked two separate centres and both told me the same thing. I will try again when I get there this afternoon. In any case it seems to me that I have 3 options open to me:

1. Try and push through with the official process and the export plates despite the reluctance of the Agenzie. Ive downloaded all the forms as per your post. I am however also worried on time frames, If I buy a car on Friday will the paperwork be ready by Wednesday morning when I need to leave?

2. Depending on the seller try and convince them to leave the plates with me till i register the car in the UK. Might just be doable since my dad lives locally.. but I still needs me to do a passaggio di proprieta in my name.. and the is not possible since i've not got an italian address?

3. Get my dad to buy it as an Italian, then drive it up to the UK, register it here in his name (he is also registered at my house as has a bank account here in the UK), then send the plates back, get it deregistered in Italy and then finally put it in my name.

What do you think is the easiest option? and the cheapest?


----------



## legolas

The official way (only de-registration and registration for export) took me just 2 hours or even less. 
I can't send you a private message, so I guess I'll just put it here: try contacting this agenzia: info[at]autoagentur-nocker.it At least a year ago, they were quite helpful and provided me all the answers I needed, though sometimes you've got to be persistent in some questions.

And as for your list of options, I'd go in the order you've put it But there's also another option – buy the car and de-register it, put it on trailer / lorry / whatever and take it to UK. Also I reckon there might be a ferry service as well.


----------



## pudd 2

jack.pe said:


> Dear Arturo,
> 
> First thanks so much for all your help, the info on this thread is by far the most useful resource on the net!
> 
> you might well be right but I've asked two separate centres and both told me the same thing. I will try again when I get there this afternoon. In any case it seems to me that I have 3 options open to me:
> 
> 1. Try and push through with the official process and the export plates despite the reluctance of the Agenzie. Ive downloaded all the forms as per your post. I am however also worried on time frames, If I buy a car on Friday will the paperwork be ready by Wednesday morning when I need to leave?
> 
> 2. Depending on the seller try and convince them to leave the plates with me till i register the car in the UK. Might just be doable since my dad lives locally.. but I still needs me to do a passaggio di proprieta in my name.. and the is not possible since i've not got an italian address?
> 
> 3. Get my dad to buy it as an Italian, then drive it up to the UK, register it here in his name (he is also registered at my house as has a bank account here in the UK), then send the plates back, get it deregistered in Italy and then finally put it in my name.
> 
> What do you think is the easiest option? and the cheapest?


contact me i have a freind who does this all rthe time for cliants he charges a small fee but its worth every peney hes italian but speaks english send me a pm


----------



## Arturo.c

jack.pe said:


> I've downloaded all the forms as per your post. I am however also worried on time frames, If I buy a car on Friday will the paperwork be ready by Wednesday morning when I need to leave?


If I were you, I would rather try and find out by going to your "Ufficio Provinciale della Motorizzazione" and get the info straight from the horse's mouth.

Just find the address from the search engine on the Ministry's website, get there ahead of the opening time, bring all the forms and copies of documents (including your passport and driving license), a drink, some snacks and something to read and be prepared to spend the whole morning waiting until your turn comes. Maybe you will find the right answer there, and if you really have the misfortune to find a very obdurate officer who expects you to prove that the car has already been exported before allowing you to apply for the temporary plates, at least it wasn't a total waste of time because you could then switch to plan B, meaning:


> 3. Get my dad to buy it as an Italian, then drive it up to the UK, register it here in his name (he is also registered at my house as has a bank account here in the UK), then send the plates back, get it deregistered in Italy and then finally put it in my name.


That would solve the problem. Furthermore, you can now de-register an Italian registered car through the local Italian consulate, without having to send anything back to Italy .

Good luck!


----------



## jack.pe

Ok, further complications. I can't get my dad to buy it as he's had to leave unexpectedly as his mother in law is sick.

The agenzie are ademant that I cannot Radiare per Esporto till I have proof the car is abroad. I can get a hand written contract with witnesses, pay and go trough with the sale but the car will remain registered in the owners name till I get it registered in the UK. So all I would have is a hand written contract and the log book. I would keep the plates and then drive to the UK. Once bere though would i be vale to register the car in my name with the hand written bill of sale and log book still in the previous owners name?


----------



## Arturo.c

jack.pe said:


> Once there though would i be able to register the car in my name with the hand written bill of sale and log book still in the previous owners name?


It would be helpful if you download and print from the ACI website the NP3C "Nota libera" form and have the seller sign it and the "Comune" witness his signature, just because the DVLA will keep the logbook and the bill of sale, and you will still need proof of ownership when you bring or mail the Italian plates to the Consulate for de-registration.


----------



## jack.pe

There were so many hurdles that I the end I got my dad to buy it. 

They were adamant that the government will not issue a Radiazione per Esporto till is end proof the car is registered in the UK. It looked for a while that I could buy it myself (dual nationality) but being registered abroad caused some complications as my residency in Italy was in Milan and they want a guarantor who lives at the same address (my dad is registered in San Remo). So it is in his name and I'll be driving it back to the UK. I'll keep you posted on how registering it back home goes but thanks to all and in particular Arturo!

One thing that I've been told is that it is now illegal for a UK national to drive a foreign registered car in the UK, again this seems utterly nuts but people on the car forums have experienced his problem. Any idea if true? With my dual nationality I should have no issues on that front but it seems utterly mad.


----------



## jack.pe

Guys,

I got the car back safe and sound.. it did not break down!

Nw it is here i've realised that it might be a problem getting it registered while it is in my father's name. Anyone have any experience of this? Basically I would need to do the application but the ownership documents are in his name, is this possible? The NOVA application for instance would have to be done my me in my name..


----------



## Arturo.c

Just draft a simple "bill of sale" documenting the transfer of the vehicle's ownership from your dad to yourself, signed by both and attaching copies of your respective passports, and submit it to the DVLA together with the V55/5 application form and all other documents (road tax receipt, MOT test certificate, insurance cover letter, etc.), and see if they will be happy with that.


----------



## RUFG60

Carolim said:


> Thank You for this detailed description.  I´m planning to come back by road to Estonia, but in my case car is located in south Italy. I have heard many story´s about those cardboard plates.  Did you come thru Germany or directly thru Austria, Poland, Baltics ... ? Is there any other fees to pay or just 81,5 EUR in Office of auto agenzia ? Did you bought from private person and did You bought as private person? As I understand You did sales contract in Bank and bank was also as witness of sale ? Where did You get sales contract blank? I heard rumor, that sales contract have to be done in notary. Do You know something about it ?
> 
> Thank You!
> Best Regards
> Andri


How did it go? How long did you wait for the export license plates? Did you had any additional steps regarding the finnish guy?


----------



## dimitris_korinth

*Is there a subsidy for buying a car form Italy and use it de-registered abroad?*

Hello,

i heard that Italy gives a subsidy if someone byus a used car, de-register it and use in another country?

Is that true? If yes, can anyone inform us about the amount of subsidy?

Dimitris


----------



## NickZ

I think some one is dreaming. All they do is stop demanding the annual road tax.


----------



## Risvold

*Temporary Car Insurance Policy - Italy*



Arturo.c said:


> Then you should ask any local insurance agency for a temporary car insurance policy (_polizza RC auto temporanea_), which is an insurance policy valid only 5 days designed for mechanics and car dealers who need to drive an uninsured car from point A to point B without having to take a (very expensive) regular insurance policy.


Hi.

Let me start with a big thank you for all the good information that has been shared here.

I'm about to buy a car in Italy and drive it back home to Norway.
The seller has agread to let med drive it to Norway on Italian plates, and I'll send them back to him once I come home.
My biggest problem so far in this purchase has been to find this temporary car insurance policy.
None of the inrurance agencys I have spoken with are willing to or have this as a product for their clients.
Most of them said they don't provide this to their clients. One actually replied saying they didn't deal with english speaking clients. (That reply I got in writing.)

My Norwegian insurance covers the car and road side assistance, but not liability and accident.

Where can I get this temporary insurance?
Any one who can help me with a direct email, phone number or agency that provides this?

The plan was to drive it home today, but have now postponed it until August 4th.


----------



## gilerez

Heya guys I read thru the thread and would be grateful for a bit of help.

I'm looking at a car that has been already exported from Italy. I did some research and got a document about registry from the Automobile Club d'Italia. There is an entry for "Data Consegna al Demolitore" which google translate to "Date transferred to demolition". 

I asked the dealer that sold the car to the dealer here and they said "when a car is sold for export abroad it follows the same procedure that makes a car that is demolished." 

Is this true?


----------



## Haladhara

Hi
I also what to buy a car in italy and export in to uk I can pick it up on car trailer so don't need plates or insurance. but how can i explain what i want to do in italian to the seller any help please.


----------



## MARCO D

Hi, I want to buy a car from Italy and export it to Malta. I am a non italian resident which means I cannot transfer the car in my name in Italy. Also to remove plates in Italy means would have to use a tow truck to Malta which costs around 1200 Euros. Is it possible to drive the car with the original plates if the seller accepts and then return plates either personally or by post, and what documents are required to take the car to Malta? Car is in Sicily and could be very easy driven to Malta.


----------



## NickZ

You should get export plates. 



Servizi ACI - Esportazione





> Qualora l’intestatario o avente titolo del veicolo abbia necessità di raggiungere su gomma il Paese estero di destinazione potrà chiedere il rilascio del foglio di via e delle targhe provvisorie agli Uffici Provinciali della Motorizzazione o ad uno Studio di Consulenza Automobilistica.


----------



## MARCO D

NickZ said:


> You should get export plates.
> 
> 
> 
> Servizi ACI - Esportazione


Hi NickZ,
Thanks for your reply. Do Are you sure Italy issues export plates as I am talking to a dealer about a car and he says that Italy does not issue export plates.


----------



## NickZ

MARCO D said:


> Hi NickZ,
> Thanks for your reply. Do Are you sure Italy issues export plates as I am talking to a dealer about a car and he says that Italy does not issue export plates.



If ACI tells you something it's right. They work with the government .

The dealer isn't going to do things on their own. They'll just send somebody to the local ACI office to fill out the paperwork.


----------



## MARCO D

NickZ said:


> If ACI tells you something it's right. They work with the government .
> 
> The dealer isn't going to do things on their own. They'll just send somebody to the local ACI office to fill out the paperwork.


Thanks again Nick. Is there a way I can contact ACI? Dealer is not quite informed about any changes that has been made, or else he has never sold a car to be exported.


----------



## NickZ

Are you in Italy? They have offices all over. Including many driving schools.


----------

